# all’ex moglie 48 milioni di dollari e due case



## Old Fa. (24 Gennaio 2007)

*all’ex moglie 48 milioni di dollari e due case*

Ops ... ho trovato una notizia, ... non è grandiosa ma fa l'affare fino a quando il mio titolo non finisce a metà pagina , … una mia piccola ambizione

DIVORZIO D’ORO McCartney darà all’ex moglie 48 milioni di dollari e due case 

LONDRA — «Non le darò nemmeno un penny», aveva minacciato ma alla fine Paul McCartney è sceso a più miti consigli: secondo il tabloid domenicale «News of the World» l'ex-Beatle ha raggiunto un accordo extra-giudiziario per il divorzio da Heather Mills e ha accettato di darle una buonuscita pari a 48 milioni di euro. «Heather prenderà mille sterline all'ora per i suoi quattro anni di matrimonio con sir Paul McCartney. È la stessa tariffa che chiedeva come prostituta». Ad Heather andrà una casa da 6 milioni di euro nel quartiere londinese di St John Wood e una villa da 9 milioni di euro a Los Angeles. 

http://www.iltempo.it/approfondimenti/index.aspx?id=1119193

_________________________________________________

Speriamo davvero che voi come ex mogli siete riuscite a far meglio


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Gennaio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Ops ... ho trovato una notizia, ... non è grandiosa ma fa l'affare fino a quando il mio titolo non finisce a metà pagina , … una mia piccola ambizione
> 
> DIVORZIO D’ORO McCartney darà all’ex moglie 48 milioni di dollari e due case
> 
> ...


 
mo' le prendi veramente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e sfotte pure...


----------



## Old Fa. (24 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mo' le prendi veramente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè ? Con 48 milioni di dollari quanto credi di vivere al loro ritmo ?

Se dovessi averli anche tu, ... non superano i 10 anni, ... i soldi sono così: si è parsimoniosi quando sono contati e sei sempre al limite, ... quando sono apparentemente illimitati ti rendi conto solo alla fine di averli bruciati per niente.

Basta che pensi per 5 minuti a cosa faresti con una simile somma, ... questo stato rimane permanente fin quando non ti rimangono 100 000 dollari sul conto


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Perchè ? Con 48 milioni di dollari quanto credi di vivere al loro ritmo ?
> 
> Se dovessi averli anche tu, ... non superano i 10 anni, ... i soldi sono così: si è parsimoniosi quando sono contati e sei sempre al limite, ... quando sono apparentemente illimitati ti rendi conto solo alla fine di averli bruciati per niente.
> 
> Basta che pensi per 5 minuti a cosa faresti con una simile somma, ... questo stato rimane permanente fin quando non ti rimangono 100 000 dollari sul conto


Cambiamoli pure in sterline care Micia...bruscolini


----------



## Old Fa. (24 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cambiamoli pure in sterline care Micia...bruscolini


In sterline duri meno di 10 anni, ... magari in africa te li fai durare, ... se vivi di caccia e pesca.

Davvero, 48 milioni non sono certo una buona uscita in una situazione simile, .... ma sono certo che gli basta fare un libro per recuperare una somma adeguata.

Sempre che non abbiano stabilito una clausola per questo.

Ecco, in questo caso sono favorevole all'attacco al forziere, ... ma quando ci sono i soldi, ... non quando si tratta di un uomo con un miserabile stipendio da fame ... e che deve pure dividerlo come un'arancia


----------



## Old Compos mentis (24 Gennaio 2007)

Datemi un euro.


----------



## Old Fa. (24 Gennaio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Datemi un euro.


 
... per il vostro futuro ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	






PS: posso fare il cassiere Compos mentis, ... giuro, te lo dico prima se scappo con la cassa ... fidati


----------



## Old Compos mentis (24 Gennaio 2007)

Chi deve tenere cassa sono io. Sono ragioniera e perito abilitata. Ed io, al contrario di te, non avviso se scappo via con il raccolto.


----------



## Old Fa. (24 Gennaio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Chi deve tenere cassa sono io. Sono ragioniera e perito abilitata. Ed io, al contrario di te, non avviso se scappo via con il raccolto.


Sei proprio egoista, ... io ti avrei fatto vedere la contabilità, ... non quella farlocca, ... quella falsulla; ma almeno lo sapevi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sei davvero malfidente, ....io comunque nella cassa metto una spia con un sistema satellitare, ... anche se vai nell'Africa del Sud, .... ti vengo a pigliare


----------



## Bruja (24 Gennaio 2007)

*E bravi.......*

Poi dicono che un euro non vale niente............ non è che con uno poi a casa mettete su una zecca e............... hai voglia a euro???
Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (24 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Poi dicono che un euro non vale niente............ non è che con uno poi a casa mettete su una zecca e............... hai voglia a euro???
> Bruja


Perchè tu ce l'hai ? Magari riesco a trovare la matrice ... anche se dubito che esistano ancora ....

Sarebbe grande farci gli euro a casa, ... se vuoi li facciamo a casa tua , ... tanto con questo sistema non c'è più il problema della fiducia, ... ce ne facciamo quanti ne vogliamo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: Compos mentis, ... non m'interessa più la tua cassa, ... adesso mi metto in società con Bruja


----------



## Bruja (24 Gennaio 2007)

*Fa*



Fa. ha detto:


> Perchè tu ce l'hai ? Magari riesco a trovare la matrice ... anche se dubito che esistano ancora ....
> 
> Sarebbe grande farci gli euro a casa, ... se vuoi li facciamo a casa tua , ... tanto con questo sistema non c'è più il problema della fiducia, ... ce ne facciamo quanti ne vogliamo
> 
> ...


Guarda che non è che te la puoi fare e disfare come ti pare.................vedi, questa è la dimostrazione.........voi uomini siete tutti uguali, hai appena fatto un semicontratto con Compos e già la tradisci per trasferirti da me............... io adesso faccio una telefonata e ti scarico alla Charitas........... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (25 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guarda che non è che te la puoi fare e disfare come ti pare.................vedi, questa è la dimostrazione.........voi uomini siete tutti uguali, hai appena fatto un semicontratto con Compos e già la tradisci per trasferirti da me............... io adesso faccio una telefonata e ti scarico alla Charitas...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma allora non hai letto il nostro contratto accordo (FA - Compos), ... è pieno d'inganni dichiarati, ... è tutto costruito sull'inganno di partenza e per giunta spiegato nel preambolo.

Solo che parlavamo di dividerci un euro, ... con te si fanno molti più soldi, ... se poi anche Compos vuol partecipare, .... beh, ... in questo caso più siamo e meglio è  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: anche se io o lei scappiamo con la cassa chi se ne frega, ... ne stampiamo altri


----------



## Bruja (25 Gennaio 2007)

*Bah*



Fa. ha detto:


> Ma allora non hai letto il nostro contratto accordo (FA - Compos), ... è pieno d'inganni dichiarati, ... è tutto costruito sull'inganno di partenza e per giunta spiegato nel preambolo.
> 
> Solo che parlavamo di dividerci un euro, ... con te si fanno molti più soldi, ... se poi anche Compos vuol partecipare, .... beh, ... in questo caso più siamo e meglio è
> 
> ...


 
Potevi dirlo subito che vuoi impiantare una "Cosa Nostra" nel forum!!! 
Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (25 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Potevi dirlo subito che vuoi impiantare una "Cosa Nostra" nel forum!!!
> Bruja


A dire il vero stavo parlando di fare la cosa a casa tua


----------



## Bruja (25 Gennaio 2007)

*?????*



Fa. ha detto:


> A dire il vero stavo parlando di fare la cosa a casa tua


Ma è proprio necessario farlo in una casa?  Non si poptrebbe affittare un magazzino neutro, così almeno non siamo "rintracciabili"?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (29 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma è proprio necessario farlo in una casa? Non si poptrebbe affittare un magazzino neutro, così almeno non siamo "rintracciabili"??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rintracciabili !?! E come pensi di affittarlo il magazzino neutro, ... presentandoti con documenti falsi ed una maschera da carnevale ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Al limite un magazzino abbandonato, ... basta seguire Striscia la Notizia, e Gabibbo e banda suggeriscono pure delle Cliniche totalmente funzionanti ed abbandonate, ....  con la corrente elettrica attiva "perfino"; ecco, questo è un bel colpo.

PS: però ci mancano sempre le matrici, non le hai ?


----------



## Bruja (29 Gennaio 2007)

*Fa*



Fa. ha detto:


> Rintracciabili !?! E come pensi di affittarlo il magazzino neutro, ... presentandoti con documenti falsi ed una maschera da carnevale ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco bravo Fa questa è una idea di quelle furbe che vanno per la maggiore.......... dici che dovremmo adeguarci vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------

